# Something I never thought I would be thinking about



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I live in the sticks, now. Laundromats are few and far between. I've purchased a nice little machine that washes and spins. Now, the conundrum. How will my jeans dry faster. Hanging by the pant legs(waist down) or the opposite. At 65, I had always hoped there were greater and bigger things in my future. Please, don't mock me. I believe my DD is already having, a chuckle.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have always hung jeans by the waist, but I remember my grandma hanging them by the legs. So there you go.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Not sure it matters which end is up, but it would be helpful in drying to separate the waist, so air could circulate inside the groin, and leg areas.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have always hung jeans by the waist, but I remember my grandma hanging them by the legs. So there you go.


Well, it bugs the hell out of me. Don't know why, but it does. I need a hobby.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hang them by the legs. Any breeze will sway the jeans and aide drying the waist area a little faster.

Ann Landers also determined that the toilet paper should be installed with the paper tearing from the top.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Hang from the top, clothespin so the waistband is open. If you have old plastic bottles you can cut off the top and bottom and stick them in the legs to keep the air flowing through from top to bottom.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

definitely hang them by the legs so that the air and wind can get at the heavier fabric of the waistband easily which helps the pants dry faster.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I always hang them from the legs because I’m tall with long legs and always trying to get as much length as possible. They dry pretty quickly in the waist that way too.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in Florida. Hanging clothes out to dry just makes them wetter.

Jeff


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

weaselfire said:


> I'm in Florida. Hanging clothes out to dry just makes them wetter.
> 
> Jeff


It gets pretty humid here, also. I think stuff dries faster in winter at 50/60F. A constant breeze, in winter, seems to do the trick. I am so glad football will be occupying my mind in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Hang them by the legs. Any breeze will sway the jeans and aide drying the waist area a little faster.
> 
> Ann Landers also determined that the toilet paper should be installed with the paper tearing from the top.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My Grand dad was a train engineer. They used pants stretchers a metal frames that look like pant legs that you put inside the legs and hung on the line or over the heating vent to hurry the drying along. But what about by the legs and a fan blowing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mom hung my sister's jeans out on the clothes line by the waist band about 50 years ago and left to go to her pinochle club.
Dad, or one of us, was supposed to bring in the clothes at dark. Well, that didn't happen.
Ice storm hit and when she got home we all went to bed. The next day she brought my sister's jeans in that she was to wear to middle school. Frozen solid and able to stand up on their own.
My sister had to wear a dress (she hated dresses) to school and the jeans laid over a chair above the heat register the rest of the morning.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you have to hang them inside just toss them over a towel rod or the shower curtain rod. No pins needed, just hang from the middle (thigh to knee area). They might take a couple days but they do dry.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Ann Landers also determined that the toilet paper should be installed with the paper tearing from the top.


I wonder how much she got paid for that little hint.

When you tear from the top you use more paper. Even using one more square consistently adds up so you replace the roll sooner. That's one reason embossed TP is only embossed on the side you have to roll from the top..


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am not really in a hurry to dry our jeans. We each have quite a few as they seem to last forever and if you don't change sizes (or have a selection of sizes) you have spares. In summer the sun does a very fast job of drying jeans but winter is slower. I don't mind as the slow evaporation of the wet clothes helps to humidify the dry furnace air.

When I was younger and not as organized I did have to once-in-a-while dry jeans with my hair dryer - only because for some reason those particular jeans were the only ones I could wear out to whatever event I was going to. Not so fussy today.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

miggyb said:


> Well, it bugs the hell out of me. Don't know why, but it does. I need a hobby.


DuckDuckGo says "If you have lots of line space, you can pin one leg to one line and the other leg to the adjacent line to speed drying time."


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

miggyb said:


> I live in the sticks, now. Laundromats are few and far between. I've purchased a nice little machine that washes and spins. Now, the conundrum. How will my jeans dry faster. Hanging by the pant legs(waist down) or the opposite. At 65, I had always hoped there were greater and bigger things in my future. Please, don't mock me. I believe my DD is already having, a chuckle.


My experience as a Marine might have helped me on that.
Legs up you get better looking pants, the water weight pulls on the legs.
Waist up the crotch dries faster, damp lower legs are easier to take than a wet crotch.

I guess it's in your perspective...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Always hang the thickest part at the top so water drains away through gravity and by evaporation.


----------

